# WOT Toys for Tots benefit



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We had to skip last year but we're back. Bring a new toy, get in free :cheers:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We have 18 rock songs that we've changed the lyrics to Christmas-themed. Santa is gonna sing them! ha


----------

